# Purple monitor?



## Elidicious

yesterday, suddenly everything in my desktop turned purple...every color was purple ..
i restarted my comp. several times, but the problem persisted.
actually, i've been leaving my computer on for 1 week, (168 hours on), and i had no screen saver enable, and no "self-turning-off monitor" from Power Options in Control panel.
yesterday evening i turned my computer off after a week..., and left it off for 12 hours, and today everything was ok. 
at first i thought there was something wrong with my graphic card, then with the monitor....but today everything was ok.
do you think it was because of being on for  a week??


----------



## douche

What kind of monitor? LCD or CRT? What graphic card do you have? Onboard, PCI-E, or AGP? We need to know these things before we can find out the problem.....


----------



## Elidicious

just to clarify, everything is ok now. i just wanted to know where it came from.
mine is LCD, nvidia 312 mb, agp or pci are terms i don't understand.
actually i was asking a friend of mine who deals with computers and he told me that LCD screens, have got liquid crystals which become solids when heated up..and they are converted into different colors..which may be purple, white or anything.
so it's better to either use a screen saver or enable 'self-turning-off' which is NOT the same to pressing the button of monitor.(as i used to do for this whole week).

any other thought? where to find if mine is AGP or PCI-E, btw?


----------



## Elidicious

i was looking through my system information and i guess it's PCI supported by Gigabye technology motherboards .

am i making sense ? Lol


----------



## douche

You probably have a PCI Express (PCI-E) video card, then. My advice is to turn OFF your monitor, if you plan to keep your PC on. That means NO screen-saver, or "self-turning off" mode either. Just press the OFF button on your LCD when you leave your pc. That way the liquid Crystals will NOT overheat or distort.


----------



## Elidicious

ok. what about sleep mode? there's this key on my keyboard which turns my computer to sleep mode .
would that be ok?


----------



## douche

AFAIK, that key is like Standby, so NO, as it puts BOTH the computer & monitor in that mode.


----------



## Pathias

I know this might sound silly, but it's usually the type of thing people overlook when working with monitors. Check the cable going into your video card and make sure it is secured. Sometimes when a cable is loose or not screwed in all the way, it will cause the screen to turn different colors (green, purple, red).

Also, try lifting the cable if it is secure.


----------



## Elidicious

today ...it happened again...the screen turned purple..
the fact is that i've been turning it off these nights. ...and haven't left it 24 hours on.
today, i've been working on it for 5 hours(which is not a big deal) and suddenly the screen went purple!!!!!! 
i got the monitor and connected it to my cousin's PC and the monitor was OK!!!  so...the first thing that came to my mind was the graphic card.
now that i reconnected it to my computer, everything's OK again!.
isn't that strange???
another thing i'm thinking of, is the cable singal. *my minotor's cable has a white field* and *it fits into 2 places* behind my PC.(one with blue field and the other with white field). i've been placing the cable in the blue-field place...
so i hope this blue field has been the reason!  i don't wanna put it back to the blue field..though.lol..(just to try if that was the real reason)


----------



## Intel_man

Have you tried using a different monitor to test this problem? If it keeps on happening on the other monitor, it's your video card.


----------



## Elidicious

no i haven't tried a different monitor, but once it does the same problem again, i'll try ti that way.


----------



## Elidicious

ok...the problem happened again.
i guess i need to take my pc to the store i bought it.


----------



## Elidicious

here's a screen shot of what it looks like.
pictures:
http://i39.tinypic.com/2qth4kz.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/9rrpfq.jpg

look at purple shades
http://i39.tinypic.com/6ogyn8.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/2h49p8n.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/34zn40o.jpg

so i think it has to do with the graphic card. and what may be wrong with it?


----------



## Elidicious

i guess my computer is in an alarm state. i was running the speed fan and see what's going on :O

http://i42.tinypic.com/oucxsk.jpg


----------



## Dipanjan

*desktop turning purple*

The same thing is happening in my computer for the last 3 weeks. Suddenly everything is turning purple and later on turning back to normal color after 4/5 minutes. I searched for the reason in yahoo group forum and they replied, it might be happening due to graphic card and also advised me to upgrade it. I had an intel graphic card and thereafter I upgraded it too from internet. But the problem persists. I do not know what is causing it, 

If you can suggest anything.

thank you in advance.


----------



## Dipanjan

Dear Elidicious, 
I have gone through your screenshots and they are exactly similar looking to what my screen is sometimes turning into. I do not think this problem has any bearing with the type of monitor. I have a CRT monitor and do not run my computer for long time so the question of warming up of liquid crystal does not arise. 
Previously I had gone through malfunctioning of fan problem and warming up owing to that. The obvious result was a complete shut down but never encountered such a purple problem.


----------



## Dipanjan

Dear Elidicious, 
Coincidentally, I also have a LG monitor. Is there any relation to the brand?


----------

